# Problem joining MHFun



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I have been a 'Read Only' member on Fun for a long time but decided to be pai-up.

Having paid, I now seem not to be able to login other than as 'Read Only'

The payment has gone through from my bank.

I filled in their form on Fun advising of that and also sent a 'Contact Us' message to Jim asking how, and when, I will know that I am a full member.

Nothing has happened - except that today I had an e-mail notification of new threads on Fun, which I have never had before, so someting has changed but not the full membership login.

Does anybody who is a full member on there remember how the process worked when you joined, and how long it took, please?

Geoff


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

have you tried clearing your browser cache?? that might help


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

My membership worked pretty much immediately, but if Jim is away for the weekend it may get held up.

Peter


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

There's something of an irony about this! Geoff has to ask on Fun's main competitor for technical assistance about using it!

Do the right thing Geoff and ask for your money back and stay on here!!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

peribro said:


> There's something of an irony about this! *Geoff has to ask on Fun's main competitor for technical assistance about using it!*
> 
> Do the right thing Geoff and ask for your money back and stay on here!!


Peter (peribro) I am staying on here also. I cannot ask for assistance on Fun till I can post, except messages to Jim, which I have done. Catch 22,

Peter(LD) How did you find out you were a full member - just by trying to login, or did you get a notification?

Strange I got e-mail notification of new posts - seems to indicate some link between paying and that, but not to upgrade membership.

Geoff


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Geoff i got notification same day, will have a look and see what I can do 
Sue
Have put a post on their website help forum


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Same as Sue, was almost immediate.

Peter


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

peribro said:


> There's something of an irony about this! Geoff has to ask on Fun's main competitor for technical assistance about using it!
> 
> Do the right thing Geoff and ask for your money back and stay on here!!


Yeah the Splitter!!! He even asked on Fruitcakes he was that desperate.  Mosts of the answers were about Fish and Hatstands of course but there is to be an Extraordinary General Meeting this afternoon to find out what punishment should be handed down to him. Bring back the Birch I say. He might enjoy that though.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Yeah the Splitter!!! He even asked on Fruitcakes he was that desperate.  Mosts of the answers were about Fish and Hatstands of course but there is to be an Extraordinary General Meeting this afternoon to find out what punishment should be handed down to him. Bring back the Birch I say. He might enjoy that though.


"Splitter? Splitter"? - says the guy who ran off from MHF to run HIS OWN Forum. I splutter:surprise:

Anyway as you well know I published that I am staying on MHF and FC - although, from now on that might only be as a Troll.

Being the acknowledged omelette expert in this family, I am gathering eggs in my basket.

Barry, your standing invitation to katowice is under review, and I may have more to say to you on your 'Pirate' forum>

Geoff


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

nicholsong said:


> "Splitter? Splitter"? - says the guy who ran off from MHF to run HIS OWN Forum. I splutter:surprise:
> 
> Anyway as you well know I published that I am staying on MHF and FC - although, from now on that might only be as a Troll.
> 
> ...


But he can make a good tune.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

ANNOUNCEMENT

Jim has been in touch. Apparently my first message was blank.

He has sorted it and I am now IN and have tested it - all OK

So thanks to all for your replies and help.

Geoff

P.S this does not mean thread is closed - you are all free to comment on Barry's castigations of me> Glasshouses! might be a start.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Matchlock said:


> But he can make a good tune.


He knows all the notes, not necessary in the right order!>


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

nicholsong said:


> ANNOUNCEMENT
> 
> Jim has been in touch. Apparently my first message was blank.
> 
> ...


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well it it seems to be the beginning of the end 

So I'm really grateful to have know you all

And I'm rubbish at contact numbers 

I have BarryD phone number

Even tuggys if he still loves me 

Otherwise

Once it finishes 

It's goodbye from me 

Ill really miss you all

But that's life 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> "Splitter? Splitter"? - *says the guy who ran off from MHF to run HIS OWN Forum. I splutter*:surprise:
> 
> Anyway as you well know I published that I am staying on MHF and FC - although, from now on that might only be as a Troll.
> 
> ...


Yeah but only to drag away all the nutters from the real motorhome forums. I did them all a favour.  I reckon VS should offer me a million quid for it. I think thats not far off what they coughed up for this place







. We have more posts on there now than here. Most of it is either abuse, videos of talking cats / parrots or discussions about Gnomes but its never boring.  Of course the dedicated Fruits will tell you "The boss would never sell us down the river". Mwahahahahaaa!


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

nicholsong said:


> Jim has been in touch. Apparently my first message was blank.


Sounds highly suspect and dodgy to me Geoff! I'd get your money back whilst you can!!


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Dear Members, 


Please help.


I'm trying to get out of Fruitcakes but my cursor keeps clicking on the Login button.


How can I stop this terrible feeling of contrition every time the button is pressed?


Is there a Doctor in the house?


Any help appreciated.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Fruitcakes?.
You are doomed
It's why I rarely post on there

Just draw my cloak around me as red riding hood 

To avoid the wolves 

However curtesy of rold darle ( dirty rhymes )

I could whip a Pistel from my knickers 

Sandra


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

aldra said:


> Well it it seems to be the beginning of the end
> 
> So I'm really grateful to have know you all
> 
> ...


I still have your number Sandra, unless you have changed it and not told me :surprise:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No I haven't sue, why would have my lovely one 

I need to start a book of numbers, e mails

Just in case 

But that would be so sad

Sandra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Yeah but only to drag away all the nutters from the real motorhome forums. I did them all a favour.  I reckon VS should offer me a million quid for it. I think thats not far off what they coughed up for this place
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Barry

Can you please start another website entitled 'Motorhomedogswithbones' or summat, to entice the argumentative b*stards away:surprise:

Gratefully yours

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

What the hell Geoff

You only live once

Gentility is only one side of the coin 

The argumentative b*stards are the other 

Sandra


----------



## Dee123 (Sep 27, 2006)

nicholsong said:


> I have been a 'Read Only' member on Fun for a long time but decided to be pai-up.
> 
> Having paid, I now seem not to be able to login other than as 'Read Only'
> 
> ...


 When i joined it took a coupe of hours before i could open it. I did find that their site is a bit confusing and it took me a while to get around it. I am also finding that the group are not as friendly as it use to be and am not renewing my membership next month.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hold on

What is this??

Why should we care whether you get on To MH fun or not??

Is this now a charity forum??

Supporting people onto fun 

Get lost

Get on yourselves 

What next??

Sandra


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I find this thread absolutely bizarre!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So do I 

I thought I was reading Alice inWonderland 

But

The relationships are such that people feel able to ask for help for just about anything

Do they remember the relationships that make that possible ?

If so, thenwhywould they leave MHF

A crap site 

But people you'll never find elsewhere

Sandra


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

aldra said:


> So do I
> 
> I thought I was reading Alice inWonderland
> 
> ...


Sandra some may have left the site, but others are on both, you can be on FB and twitter, CC and C&CC, so why not MHfacts&MHfun&Fruitcakes its all about meeting up or keeping in contact with people. 
Taking part in one does not detract from activity in another.
The housework is losing out, but I was never keen on that anyway.

Sue


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I agree sue

But asking advice to find another website ???

As a preference to this 

Unfortunately it is detracting 

if an alternative is available, and Is wanted 

Great

Find it 

But why discuss an alternative site to ours?

Unless you are thinking of abandoning ship?

When this site closes if it does 

Then it's goodbye from me 

Hopefully I'll get the numbers, emails etc of members 

I don't want to join another forum 

Although I'll make an exception for Fruitcakes 

So

I want the people on here I've grown to love 

In the context of MHF 

People who annoy me at times , delight me, support me, and hopefully need my support

People that make me laugh, make me cry, make me think, and disagree with me 

People I feel so safe with

People who have become friends 

I just want YOU 

Sandra


----------

